# California "shake Down" Cruise



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all!
Gonna finally go and work out any kinks, heading to the Rincon here in Ventura for the inaugural shakedown cruise this weekend. You're all invited if you want to come. FCFS dry campsites though. I cant wait to to check everything out and most importantly - do some surfing :]

cheers!

Z


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Have a great time - and, no, don't give a moments thought to those of us who won't see camping (dry or otherwise) for several months. That's okay - you just go and enjoy yourselves - we'll be fine. Really.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great trip. Just plan on a few hiccups first time out and then when it happens you'll be prepared.

BTW...I am jealous you're getting to go camping!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't listen to Wolfie, Z!

She's been this way ever since she realized she was 1,000 posts into us, and hadn't used her new Outback once yet!

Have a great trip, and let us know how it goes!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*have a good time*

darrel


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

I cant wait, i'll bring some of those positive IONs back with me to the forum!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

hope all goes well!! Should be a great time. The only glitch we had on our first outing was pipes coming loose under the sink drain. do yourself a favor and tighten any loose plumbing before you go!!

happy camping!!

scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a gret time SuferZ and enjoy your first trip out
Let us know how it goes for you

Don


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

SuferZ,

Is that picture under your name from surfer's point across from the fairgrounds? It sure does look like it. I have spent alot of time there when I lived up on the hill in Ventura. Have fun at Rincon, you'll have a great time.

Beerman


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Beerman said:


> SuferZ,
> 
> Is that picture under your name from surfer's point across from the fairgrounds? It sure does look like it. I have spent alot of time there when I lived up on the hill in Ventura. Have fun at Rincon, you'll have a great time.
> 
> ...


The pic is from the kickback view of site 60 at Refugio. 
Have a few days reserved there this summer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Z

Have a great time









Thor


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Can you fit the whole quiver in that 21RS Z?


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

h2oman said:


> Can you fit the whole quiver in that 21RS Z?
> [snapback]93642[/snapback]​


I have a 25rss so its not a problem, the boards usually go in the bed of my truck anyways.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Have a great time, SurferZ! Boy, we miss beach camping in California and in Georgia.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Shake down?

Thanks,

Shake


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Apparently....the word CRUISE means something different to SurferZ.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey, dude, Jolly.....in SoCal we do cruising in our cars, TV's, Outbacks, whatever....


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey there! Have fun on your shake down trip! You gotta post the results of your camping though! We were seriously considering heading down to Ventura this weekend but instead we are heading to Lone Pine. Not really sure what to expect in Ventura so any advice/experience would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

We're back and all went great, (except for the surfing - knee biters)
The new hitchwork felt great with the rig fully loaded (includes 50gal agua) (New Prodigy Brake controller is great compared to the old Voyager we had)
All the sytems in the unit worked well, and I got to finish up a couple Mods during the trip - customized the quickie flush water connector with a flush mount (like Doug's) and re-secured the tank valve pull arms (these things wiggle a lot)with some nylon wraps upthrough and around slots cut inthe under belly,
Added soap dispensers to the bathroom and the pads to the stablizers.

In between all the mods had time do do some boogie boarding ,digging huge holes in the sand and clamming(very small ones) with the Kids.
And yes, there were plenty of cold cervezas had :] (the fridge kept things icy cold)

Sat the Rain came in, it was nice having all the room inside, we were really comfortable, didnt spoil a thing.

One thing I noticed, the airflow through the floor heating ducts is very uneven, blows like crazy nearest the furnace but crap at the end near the bunks - this needs a mod.
Also need to fashion a ladder for the top bunk access.
As for having the 06' model and compared to the trail-cruiser we had, the larger tanks 50/40/40 are a great thing. No more sweating about the water usage.
This was a must as we are avid dry campers.

One question, "what does everyone do/bring to clean off the tops of your slideouts if you dont have awnings installed?" I really dont want to carry a big old ladder but until I can collect the dukets for getting some awnings not sure what else to do.

Sunday the Sun came out for another glorious day near 70F, packed it all up and headed back in the afternoon.
The Titan pulled no problem all the way home and up the Camarillo grade.
Then I got to test my handy work with the virgin QF during the first dump, What a great thingb, took a little bit longer than I thought to clean the tank (less than the Flush King though) but very happy with the results.

Next trip in a couple weeks for Spring Break we'll be out at El Cap, we cant wait!

Z


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

SurferZ said:


> One thing I noticed, the airflow through the floor heating ducts is very uneven, blows like crazy nearest the furnace but crap at the end near the bunks - this needs a mod.
> 
> One question, "what does everyone do/bring to clean off the tops of your slideouts if you dont have awnings installed?" I really dont want to carry a big old ladder but until I can collect the dukets for getting some awnings not sure what else to do.
> 
> [snapback]95869[/snapback]​


There was a recent thread about the poor heating ducting, try a search. There are also pictures in the gallery.

For cleaning off the slides, I have a small 4-step ladder and a broom. Works fine.

Congrats on the great trip!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

See HatCityHoseHaulers gallery on floor ducts pictures and his repair


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

SurferZ said:


> One question, "what does everyone do/bring to clean off the tops of your slideouts if you dont have awnings installed?" I really dont want to carry a big old ladder but until I can collect the dukets for getting some awnings not sure what else to do.
> 
> [snapback]95869[/snapback]​


I'm going to assume you don't have to worry about water...just debris.









You can get a small stool or hoist a small child up in the air with a broom. I deploy both methods, but my 9 year old gets upset that I canâ€™t hold him in the air to clean the slide so I might just go back to doing it all myself.


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

I think the DW would knock me out if I put my 8 yr old up there, guess I need to find a short ladder tall enough to get'er done. Would be great though, a little roof cleaning gremlin :]

Mostly debris although funny, it actually did rain this trip - ha, figure that in So Cal!


----------

